# Before Picking a College or Uni, Ask



## Talatibu (Jul 19, 2013)

Dear Forum User,
Hi! Having seen students and new arrival struggle for choices made without adequate and honest information, I have made it my duty to avail to anyone unbiased information about your circumstances and the best choice for you in terms of cost effectiveness, job opportunities, balancing work and studies, most cost effective way options of coming to study in Australia.

Your Friend

Email me your request.


----------

